# Spitting up?



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I noticed today in Regina's hedgie bag a bit of throw up. It wasn't a big pile or anything, it was more like a little bit in one area. It seemed fresh because it was still wet, and I could see crumbs of food in it. I have seen this before on occasion--for example, sometimes she gets car sick. But it definitely was vomit because it smelled like it. Could it be that she eats too much and gets sick? Because sometimes she is very greedy and gobbles her food. Or could it be that she has a virus or something? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. I want to know how worried I should be about this and if a vet visit is in order.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Was there any green?? 
When Hoggle first started getting sick....he was running and eating but his poop started turning green...and then when he started throwing up it was clear but progressively became green. So - if that happens....then your hedgehog probably has a intestine infection and would need antibiotics. My hedgehog has never thrown up other than that before. That is the only information I have for you


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

There was only the slightest tinge of green. When I first got Regina, I was feeding her only once a day, and she was spitting up more, so I broke it into two smaller meals a day, and that seemed to help it a lot. I think I might be getting too liberal with the amount of food I give her. I switched her to new bowls, and they're bigger than her old ones, so I think I've been putting more than I should because compared to the old bowls it looks like she's not getting much (even though she is). I'm going to switch back to counting kibble, but also keep an eye out for if she spits up again.

Thanks for the advice! I'll keep thoroughly examining her cage/bags.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, bad news. This afternoon I found some more spit up, and when I came in my room tonight, Regina had pooped, and it smelled the way it smelled when she had all her poop issues. I examined the poop in the light, and it had mucus and blood in it, just like before.

To give a refresher, Regina had clostridium in her intestines, and so the vet gave her an antibiotic for 2 weeks, and that seemed to clear it up fine. That was about six to eight weeks ago. But all of a sudden, now, it seems like it has returned. I'm going to call the vet tomorrow to see if I should bring her in or if they should just give her some more antibiotics, but I'm worried about her and I feel bad for her.

Is there something I could be doing wrong? Or would it be possible that she just has a weak intestine/immune system?

I change her food 2x a day and her water once to twice a day. I clean her cage weekly and spot clean daily, and whenever I see a mess on her paper towel I change it. I suppose I don't clean the wheel as often as I should (every couple days).

I feel like such a bad hedgie mom to let this happen again. I don't know why it happened again, it just kind of came out of the blue. And of course, I'm worried if there's a larger issue that I'm missing, like cancer or something really bad?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I can't help with any of the medical issues. I just wanted to say I hope she gets to feeling better. And you are a GREAT hedgie mama! So don't beat yourself up. I'm sure it's noting you could have prevented.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks PJ


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh man  That is sad. I'm sorry. Good luck with the vet. I'm sorry you and her are having to deal with that again. Sometimes hedgehogs just get sick just like sometimes we just get sick. You're a great hedgie mom  No need to be hard on yourself.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks beehive 

I called the vet about it today and they gave me another two week prescription of Clavamox. Her poop today seemed normal and I didn't find any spit up, but I'm going to give her the antibiotic anyway to be on the safe side. Because that's kind of how it started the last time--a day of bad poop, a few days normal, another day of bad poop, etc...

The good news is she's drinking/eating/wheeling normally and her temperament hasn't changed. She snuggled on my lap while I watched Tangled, and she was her normal adorable self


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What type of water do you use? Perhaps it is coming from your water. It was either here or on Welfare a few years ago that someone hedgie had repeat bouts of intestinal infection and it was discovered to be their water supply. 

Although thankfully, none of mine have ever had it, but I've heard from others that it can be difficult to get rid of and repeated infections are common. Perhaps a longer dose of antibiotic would work. 

Poor girly. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

how is she doing? i have been keeping you both in my thoughts. please watch her closely & if you can afford it & can stand it...have her liver checked out. i have had a serious liver infection/tumor masked by what we (vet included) thought was a resistant clostridium infection but wasn't. it went downhill very quickly. funny thing was - except for not wanting to eat - or rather wanting to but not - he was fine...he wheeled, played, snuggled (as much as he would). he did vomit once. i do not want to scare you at all but i do NOT want this to happen to anyone else. so keep it in the back of your mind to check if things are not improving, ok? & know i am routing for things to be great for her VERY soon!    hugs to you both.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Nancy said:


> What type of water do you use? Perhaps it is coming from your water. It was either here or on Welfare a few years ago that someone hedgie had repeat bouts of intestinal infection and it was discovered to be their water supply.


I give her bottled Poland Spring water. I mean, I rinse her water bowl daily with tap water, but could that be enough to cause something?



Nancy said:


> Poor girly. Sending hugs and prayers.


Thanks Nancy 



rivoli256 said:


> how is she doing? i have been keeping you both in my thoughts. please watch her closely & if you can afford it & can stand it...have her liver checked out. i have had a serious liver infection/tumor masked by what we (vet included) thought was a resistant clostridium infection but wasn't.


How would they check her liver? Is it a surgical procedure, or blood tests? If this bout of antibiotics doesn't work, I'll definitely talk to the vet about that.



rivoli256 said:


> i do not want to scare you at all but i do NOT want this to happen to anyone else. so keep it in the back of your mind to check if things are not improving, ok?


Don't worry about scaring me--I really appreciate any suggestions and help, because I want to make sure I'm doing the most I can, and the fact that it might be a liver infection never crossed my mind.



rivoli256 said:


> & know i am routing for things to be great for her VERY soon!    hugs to you both.


Thank you. Having the support of this forum is making me WAY more informed and WAY (ok, well maybe only slightly...) less crazy :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh and rivoli--I forgot to answer how Regina is doing.

She seemed fine yesterday, eating normally, her poop looked mostly normal except for a dark green mucousy bit. I started her on the Clavamox this morning. She kinda trashed her cage last night too, LOL... But her behavior seemed normal, her pee is always either clear or slightly yellow, never too yellow. I will keep a close eye on her and update if anything changes or seems worrisome.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

glad to hear she seems to be doing better! YAY!!!!!!!!! 

as far as liver issues...blood work is required. no surgery just to check basic function. 

hope your day keeps going well!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

sending healing energies to Regina!

Rivoli--what does "infection/tumor" mean? was it one or the other? and in what way exactly did it go downhill? just learning from your experiences.


----------

